# 2nd, 3rd and 4th build



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I must say rod building is the most challenging,aggervating, teadious, fun, rewarding, exciting, stress relieving, mind easing and ADDICTING hobby that I have ever tried. I am totally hooked. I find myself thinking about whats next and working on a build every night when I get home and every chance I get. I close the door, turn on some tunes and its me and that rod. lol 

They are difenately not as nice as what you all do but I'm learning and pretty proud of these. Sooooo here goes.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

2nd build. For a good friends wife

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

3rd. For step son's gf
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

The wifes!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wait here is 5th. Mine.lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Awesome bro, but the pics don't do the marbling on #5 justice!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, you took a hook without even bait on it. Good start and good looking work tman.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

You swallowed the hook. Nice work, keep it up.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all. Got another marbling job on the drier. If i can put the marbling down im going to tackle a tiger wrap. I am so far gut hooked it isnt funny!! Lmao.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are some good looking rods...


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

*Well Done*

Lookin' Good! You've been busy and the marbling is nice.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job. You have been busy. Keep up the great work I can not wait to see the new marble job.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Once the craft spurs in, it only gets deeper hahaha. Very nice work, keep the pics coming.


----------



## HLO (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good Chris... I will try to swing by there this week and check them out..Keep it going..


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nice job Chris. Don't forget to make time for fishing!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good job on those rods.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all! Here is a sneak peak of the lastest rod in the works


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

The trim bands are chartreuse. Kind of looks white in my pic.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Mark, coming from such a fine craftsman as yourself and everyone else for that matter means a lot! I am truely amazed at the work you and everyone else on this forum does. Thank you!
My only regretts are why and the hell didnt I start building years ago. LOL


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks BLUEBERRY!. I need to talk to you


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be the first, wait second, oh no, third to tell you, those pics don't do a bit of justice to the fine craftsmanship you put into those rods. They are very VERY nice.... Now if I could just figure out what blank I want, you know what mine will look like..... Good Job Bud....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

adpostel said:


> I'll be the first, wait second, oh no, third to tell you, those pics don't do a bit of justice to the fine craftsmanship you put into those rods. They are very VERY nice.... Now if I could just figure out what blank I want, you know what mine will look like..... Good Job Bud....


Thanks man. I do know.lol. and i know what blank. Come see me. Got first coat of finish on her last night. Redid tge marbling also. U need to put your hands on it.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Shame one just found this section in the forum ! Sweet builds!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen that pink one somewhere before! That rod is awesome and isn't too shy to catch fish, let me tell ya. It was chunkin' chickenboy skrimpz last weekend like there was no tomorrow. You are quite the artist, my friend.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey YS and ATX did you look at the blue one down below a ffew blogs. I think it may be my best yet. Really like how it turned out. Got another I will post later this weekend! Stay tuned!LOL......I am freckin obsessed! LOL


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

If its this one then yes. You have this down for sure !


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see Team Yellowskeeter rods and what you do with the color combo from my inspiration:








Now all that is left is to get
Some tournament fishing
Shirts like Adolph has!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Yellowskeeter, I cant wait to get started on them. Should be smokin hot!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Sisco


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Can't wait to see Team Yellowskeeter rods and what you do with the color combo from my inspiration:
> View attachment 586015
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa!! I love it.... I ain't got no shame in my bling bro! Can't wait to see what TSOL has in store.... I'm gonna have to show you a pic of my Golf Cart, you'll love it..... I'll try to get some pics soon....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Dayum those are beautiful bro!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks bud!


----------

